# black moor



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i've got a black moor, but only after i got home i noticed that one of his tail fins is a little ragged. there's no white spots, nothing. just the end of the tailfin has a small ragged spot. he's been eating well, swimming normal. i've been adding 3 teaspoons of melafix (he's in a 29 gallon). he's only 1 inch long. i also added some aquarium salt. what else should i do?


----------



## mliscool2003 (Feb 24, 2005)

Does the ragged spot look like a white bump? If it does than it got the same thing as my black moor does. Don't worry, mine has that for about 4 weeks now and it doesn't seem to affect my fish either.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

no, no white bumps, no discoloration, just the ragged spot at the end of his tailfin


----------



## mliscool2003 (Feb 24, 2005)

can you describe the ragged spot more to us? If possible, take a picture also.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

hmm it looks like something took a bite off of it... i'll try to take a picture tomorrow... and post it here.


----------



## HollywoodBob (Jan 19, 2005)

My black moor had a few holes in his tail as well as having ragged edges. I fed him these Sinking pellets and he healed up really fast. They've Spirolina in them so they keep him a really nice color too.

-HollywoodBob


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

do you remember the name of the brand?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

my platy has something simalar i'd also like to knwo the treatment


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i've got 2 pictures. they are not the best pictures but i hope you can see what im talking about... look at the tip of his tailfin on your left hand side
sorry for the stains on the glass


----------



## HollywoodBob (Jan 19, 2005)

chrisinha @ Tue Mar 01 said:


> do you remember the name of the brand?


They were Aquarian brand Sinking Shrimp pellets, there's a link in my previous post.

-HollywoodBob


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd treat it with Melafix just to be safe...


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

thanks, fishfirst.

that's what i've been doing...

hollywoodbob: duh me! thanks!


----------

